# Not another gold question!



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've asked before and you guys have always come through. But I can't seem to find any of the threads so I'm asking again.

I have a little bit of extra money and would like to buy some gold (currently a gold virgin). I only have a few hundred bucks so my purchase will obviously be pretty small.

At some point I'd like to buy a nifty piece like this
https://www.jmbullion.com/2018-1-10-oz-american-gold-eagle/

But right now I'd just like to get something for barter should I ever need it.

So the question is, where do I start? Can you buy coins with no pictures that are just gold? How do I know some place is legit? I'm thinking its sketchy for someone with very little knowledge to buy on eBay.

I know, I know. What I am looking for is small potatoes but I need to start somewhere.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I've asked before and you guys have always come through. But I can't seem to find any of the threads so I'm asking again.
> 
> I have a little bit of extra money and would like to buy some gold (currently a gold virgin). I only have a few hundred bucks so my purchase will obviously be pretty small.
> 
> ...


No pictures you say huh? Yea, I bet you only read the girlie magazines to, when ya was a young ramrod!

Any one of the vendors on this link is the real deal. Find something you like. Me? I have bought some 1/10th and 1/4 ounce pieces.

https://comparegoldprices.com/


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm in the same boat. I've never purchased gold. However, if I were to start, my first choice would be a local brick-n-mortar source that has a documented history of dealing fairly. Next option would be one of the vendors I've seen for years at the local gun shows.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I started out buying a few coins from a local dealer. Then I read about how many really “hard to spot” gold coins were out there. The scammers are very good and in some cases it is almost impossible for the average guy to spot a fake. So I switched to J M Bullion. I figure there is less chance of buying a fake from a big national dealer. The downside is that you can’t pay cash so there is a paper trail of your purchase.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Another way to go with precious metals is junk silver. The purity is unquestioned because it came from the US mint. The increments are smaller. Although this has gone unsaid and is likely understood, physically have the gold/ silver. Do not by certificates for something held in a far away vault the two other people also claim to own. Gold was confiscated by the feds during the Great Depression. Avoid a paper trail or an electronic one.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Go down to your local pawn shop or dealer, most good shops will have what your looking for. Might even be able to trade, but be careful and know the current prices. Go shopping and ask around in your area, never know what you'll find.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

JM Bullion is a respectable business but remember that they will require someone to sign for the delivery so if you order anywhere reputable online you've got to be able to be home the day it is delivered.

Once you settle on what coin/bar you want go to this site to find the best price. https://comparegoldprices.com/

As to whether to buy bullion or a trade item I think it's always important to keep some easily portable wealth and bullion fits the bill nicely, toss a few coins in your pocket or sew them into your clothes. And you'll always have bullion to pass down to the kids. A 50 pack of lighters you got for a trade item will be worth nothing in 20 years because they won't work after 20 years in storage, the gold will still have value.

Prepping is all about balance,


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

JM Bullion has never required me to sign for receipt. They may require a signature for delivery amounts above a certain dollar amount. But for gold coins up to and including 1 oz. I have never signed, at least not so far.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

I’m going with KITCO on my next purchase. Will probably use a credit card as I don’t care about a paper trail. No one is going to come knocking some day to take your gold. They’ll simply make it illegal to buy and sell once they move us to a cashless system. A cash free system will be the ultimate control over the people because they will make all kinds of things illegal to purchase or sell. They’ll be able to control each and every transaction. Of course it won’t start out that way but another 9/11 type event will happen and tighter controls will be implemented in order to “protect” us...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

To each their own. Behavior of the deep state and bureaucrats does not exsude confidence that nonconfiscation is realistic. Leave a trail at your own peril.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Just a point to ponder.

I would use gold for wealth preservation and silver for both preservation and barter. Who wants to spend $1200 for something you could pay a whole lot less for?

There are good dealers out there. I have been using Apmex myself for quite a while and have had no issues. Free shipping on orders over $100 and they ship the same or next day.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

All good info gents. Appreciate the feedback. Looking forward to others chiming in.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Buy low sell high. Good luck the sky is the limit on gold, wait it been dropping for some time now. Big money buys gold and plays the market up in down. if you can follow them you will be fine. If not you are just making them richer.
One thing is clear if you buy Gold make sure it is in your hands and not on paper. They are selling more gold than there is.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Buy low sell high. Good luck the sky is the limit on gold, wait it been dropping for some time now. Big money buys gold and plays the market up in down. if you can follow them you will be fine. If not you are just making them richer.
> One thing is clear if you buy Gold make sure it is in your hands and not on paper. They are selling more gold than there is.


It seems to be hovering at the $1200 mark per ounce. I read somewhere (can't remember where) that the break even point right now for gold is $1200/oz for mining. I've seen it drop by $3-$4 per oz below that but it's only for a very short time and back up again. Right now silver seems to be hovering around the $14.20/oz mark. Silver hasn't been this low for years.

There is a rumor going around that prices have been manipulated this low so TPTB can move from stocks/bonds to PM's. The stock market has skyrocketed and may peak at any time. Just like it did in 07/08 and then drop like a rock. Just a rumor but if you look at charts, you can see a pattern.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I've asked before and you guys have always come through. But I can't seem to find any of the threads so I'm asking again.
> 
> I have a little bit of extra money and would like to buy some gold (currently a gold virgin). I only have a few hundred bucks so my purchase will obviously be pretty small.
> 
> ...


My opinion Sasq, DON'T.

Take that money and put it in savings for your eventual move to another state. 
Sasquatch Lodge has a nice ring to it.

Park the money in a good long term well performing no load mutual fund or even a low interest paying money market or Index mutual fund. When its time to build Sasquatch Lodge, it will be there for you.

The joys I have had owning my own land are much greater than any precious metal can give me. I wish the same for you.

Slip


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I may be in the minority in this subject... but I like the idea of having some gold and silver on hand. However, if you're just getting into it, start with silver. Reason I have is, if all you have is a 1/10 oz of Gold, ($140) and need to barter for something only worth $50... you're on the short end of the stick. A one once silver coin ($14) of silver can be traded for something of much lesser value... and something else to think about, copper. A single copper coin is roughly $1.40. When I started down this road 18 months ago, I got several rolls of copper, silver and (two) 2 1/10 oz of gold pieces. 

Many people say the stock market or bonds or anything but precious metals is the way to go. Ask anyone for worked at Enron for 20 years and see what they say about that. One day they had a retirement, the next day they didn't. I don't like digital money, it can go away just like a fart in the wind. Gold and Silver will be traded for century's to come, as it has been for century's. 

But, I'm also the poorest guy on this site. However, I eat my Mac & Cheese like the rich people, with little hot dogs cut up within. :vs_smirk:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

​https://www.ebay.com/itm/Canada-1-1...686385&hash=item1c5dc2e578:g:MPQAAMXQCgpRpQoI

The seller has been using eBay to display moving prices. 1-10th ounce gold coins are really small and ideal for a bug out bag. I give my wife at least one a year for birthday, anniversary or Christmas, but you will pay a substantial premium to bullion prices. I say don't sweat that and recognize them for what they are a hedge in SHTF and not a bullion buy. The seller is apmex and they have a terrific reputation online. I've bought from them on eBay and direct and they even ship to Ireland no issues.

Also if you were spending $200 add three ounces of silver to this and you are well diversified.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I've asked before and you guys have always come through. But I can't seem to find any of the threads so I'm asking again.
> 
> I have a little bit of extra money and would like to buy some gold (currently a gold virgin). I only have a few hundred bucks so my purchase will obviously be pretty small.
> 
> ...


Squatch: Yeah, no Ebay. Find a coin and jewelry shop in your area, they will have what you want and you can buy anonymously with cash. Stay away from pawn shops for the most part. The pace I do business with has the current silver and gold spot prices up on a board every day. I pretty much stick to Krugerrands, Canadian Maple Leafs, and Gold Eagles. I have also some British Soveriegns. All of these are highly regarded around the world. They make gold coins down to 1/10th of an ounce, so you can get into some gold with a few hundred bucks... though you might consider getting an assortment of silver instead or in addition. You say you're just getting started, so this is likely superfluous... but if you have a windfall or such keep your purchases under 10K in a single day so it isn't reported as an "over 10K transaction". Also, this is for a hedge of your purchasing power... if you are buying as an "investment" you can do way better in the avenues mentioned by the SlipDoggy.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Squatch: Yeah, no Ebay. Find a coin and jewelry shop in your area, they will have what you want and you can buy anonymously with cash. Stay away from pawn shops for the most part. The pace I do business with has the current silver and gold spot prices up on a board every day. I pretty much stick to Krugerrands, Canadian Maple Leafs, and Gold Eagles. I have also some British Soveriegns. All of these are highly regarded around the world. They make gold coins down to 1/10th of an ounce, so you can get into some gold with a few hundred bucks... though you might consider getting an assortment of silver instead or in addition. You say you're just getting started, so this is likely superfluous... but if you have a windfall or such keep your purchases under 10K in a single day so it isn't reported as an "over 10K transaction". Also, this is for a hedge of your purchasing power... if you are buying as an "investment" you can do way better in the avenues mentioned by the SlipDoggy.
> 
> View attachment 82257


Definitely a hedge.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I don’t look at gold and silver as a barter tool. I have cash in the bank, a pension, and an IRA. I am living comfortably. But all that $ is digital and at the whims of government regulations. Cash is merely paper and paper is worthless. Due to our current political and fiscal situations I decided I wanted something of value that I could keep as my own property in my hand. Not held in a bank or computer and subject to taxation, confiscation, or drastic devaluation in a market crash. Land is a good investment but not mobile, you certainly can’t hide it, and it is still subject to confiscation. For me the obvious answer was PM. I currently have very little. But I try to buy a small amount every month. When (not if) the markets crash I will still be able sell my coins off to pay my property taxes and thus hopefully prevent my home from being taken in a tax sale. That’s my take on this subject. Your milage may vary.


----------



## Squadus (Dec 11, 2019)

You could pick up a valcambi combibar if you wanted to use Gold for bartering. Otherwise, I would just stick with gold bullions until you can afford gold bars.


----------

